# question for freelance makeup artists...please help!



## mrsdivajen (Mar 13, 2005)

Ok guys,
I am a freelance makeup artist, I just got hired as the in-house MUA for a salon. There is no state liscensing of Makeup Artists (only cosmetologists) so what should I do to make sure I am taken care of legally/financially? I have heard of aquiring an independent contractor's license...but can I get one if I don't have a cosmetology liscense? TIA guys, I'm not good with these things...


----------



## mrsdivajen (Mar 13, 2005)

Ok, found someone at MUA who told me that if you are freelancing anywhere and you are NOT being paid by the salon/line/etc. you must purchase a DBA lisence, which essentially means you own your own business and you're an independent contractor. Just an FYI for anyone else who is doing this...Thanks...


----------



## Avozilla (Mar 20, 2011)

Thank you so much. That's exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## rblopez95 (Jul 25, 2011)

DBA stands for direct business license right? Just to make sure lol


----------

